# Textured Paint?



## breakerboy (Jan 17, 2012)

Good evening all,

I'm in the very beginning stages of putting together a door layout in HO. I bought a 36 x 80 inch door and some folding legs for my makeshift benchwork. While in the store, I intended to buy some basic flat brown spraypaint for some easy ground cover - I instead bought a Krylon textured paint in "Stone" color. It looks very nice, mostly brown with black, grey, and varying shades of brown specs in it with the "textured" consistently when sprayed on a surface. My question is, has anyone used this before for theirs and has it caused any issues with adhesives?? 

bb


----------

